# Troed-Y-Rhiw Lido



## Cardiff1927 (Apr 10, 2011)

The lido was paid for during 1934 by a certain Patrick Threipland of Llanishen, Cardiff at the request of his wife Eleanor.

The family owned the land and wanted to give something to the people of Troed-Y-Rhiw.

Located half-way up a hill in the Merthyr Valley, it was abandoned by 1964.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 11, 2011)

> The lido was paid for during 1934 by a certain Patrick Threipland of Llanishen, Cardiff at the request of his wife Eleanor.



I've heard some silly ideas in my time, but seems to me that Mr Thriepland should, on this occasion, have told his wife to wind her neck in. A paddling pool halfway up a hill? HAHAHA.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds like she was the one with the good idea and altruistic motive, but he was the one who scuppered it by being an idiot! Usual stuff!!! 

I rather like this...a bit folly-like and a bit of a surprise on a good walk.


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 12, 2011)

My Dad remembers using this when on family visits.

The water, fed from a stream, was always freezing cold, & the pavillion had already in a state.

Just over 10 years ago I got to see it for myself.


----------



## rwalton159 (Apr 14, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> I've heard some silly ideas in my time, but seems to me that Mr Thriepland should, on this occasion, have told his wife to wind her neck in. A paddling pool halfway up a hill? HAHAHA.



Nice one LOL


----------



## Bootsox (May 21, 2011)

Interesting place, a bit of history:


http://www.alangeorge.co.uk/thelido.htm


----------



## Snips86x (May 21, 2011)

Nice place. Shame its been left!


----------

